# amilo Xi 2528 laptop schaltet sich von selbst aus



## Evolex (8. März 2011)

Hey leute, 

habe folgendes Problem mit einem Laptop(fujitsu Siemens amilo Xi 2528)
Laptop startet normal und nach einiger zeit (10 min) macht es klick, bildschirm schwarz laptop aus. beim nächsten betätigen des start knopfs startet er wieder hoch, dann nach ca 5 min wieder klick blidschirm schwarz laptop aus. der intervall in dem es klick macht und der laptop aus geht verkürzt sich solang  bis kurz nach dem power button gleich wieder aus ist. laptop wurde schon eingeschickt und Prozessor wurde getauscht, anderer prozessor selbes problem. die techniker dort haben aber herausgefunden (aus welchem grund auch immer) das wenn man die cpu rausnimmt und wieder neu einbaut die ganze kiste für ne zeit lang wieder läuft. danach beginnt der ganze spaß wieder...... es kann sein das er ca 1 woche lang läuft nach aus/einbau der cpu oder auch nur ne stunde..... da die zeitabstände sehr krass skalieren wann der fehler auftritt, weis ich net woran es liegen könnte, ich kanns mir nur mit einem überhitzen der cpu erklären, da nämlich der lüfter bevor der fail auftritt manchmal ne zeitlang  voll anläuft und danach weg ist. hab schon versucht die cpu temperatur übers bios zu ermitteln aber, das bios das auf dem laptop läuft zeigt mir keine an. 


hab schon mit ner anderen festplatte und anderem betriebsystem verifiziert, egal welche platte welches system selbes problem, also an der software kann es nicht liegen. 

installiert ist win vista mit 32 bit 
link zum datenblattes des laptops:
fujitsu Siemens amilo Xi 2528
Fujitsu Amilo Xi 2528 - Datenblatt - CHIP Online

bitte um hilfe, hoffe ihr wisst weiter, denn ich weiß net mehr so recht was i damit machen soll ausser ausm fenster schmeissen  xD

greetz 
Evolex


----------



## riedochs (8. März 2011)

Ich tippe auf ein defekte Mainboard oder Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## lord-elveon (8. März 2011)

kannst du mal versuchen über rivatuner o.ä. die lüftersteuerung manuell auf 100% zu stellen und dann mal schauen wie lang er durchhält?


----------



## Rayman (9. März 2011)

ich tippe auch auf defektes mainboard

sonst kannst du mal versuchen den lüfter mitn staubsauger auszusaugen und die temps mit core temp auslesen
oder lass mal prime laufen wenns wirglich ein überhitzungs problem sein sollte, sollte er ja ziehmlich zeitnah nach dem starten von prime ausgehn

aber bitte dabei die temps im auge behalten!


----------



## Evolex (9. März 2011)

so, habs geschafft das ich riva tuner installieren konnte direkt danach is die kiste wieder abgeschmiert, jez lass ich ihn mal auskühlen. 
kann mir wer sagen was genau ich da einstellen muss bei riva tuner damit ich den fan speed auf 100% bekomme, weil ich glaub ich hab net die zeit dazu da jez ewig zu tryen bis die kiste wieder abstürzt....... ich hab nur soviel mitbekommen das ich was bei power user bei den fan daten einstellen muss nur was ich da in die values reinschreiben soll hab ich 0 plan.



Edit: ich habe jez mal monitoren können wie sich die cpu temp verhält nach 5 min ca stieg die temp von 55° auf 64° und klick finster. kann ma da des einstellen ab welchen grenzwert er sich von selber ausschaltet oder kann ma des nur mit durchlaufender lüftersteuerung von 100%?


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2011)

Wie alt ist das Notebook eigentlich?


----------



## Rayman (9. März 2011)

also an der grenze würde ich nix ändern den die hat schon ihren sinn wobei ich auch bezweifle das es beim laptop einzustellen ist

nachdem was ich im inet gelesen habe liegt die max temp von deinem prozi bei 100°C also liegt es nicht an der überhitzung
somit kanns eig nurnoch das mb sein

wenn du noch garantie hast mit deinem händler in kontakt setzen 
den wenn nicht lohnt sich das wirtschaftlich nicht mehr das mb zu tauschen


----------



## Evolex (10. März 2011)

Rayman schrieb:


> also an der grenze würde ich nix ändern den die hat schon ihren sinn wobei ich auch bezweifle das es beim laptop einzustellen ist
> 
> nachdem was ich im inet gelesen habe liegt die max temp von deinem prozi bei 100°C also liegt es nicht an der überhitzung
> somit kanns eig nurnoch das mb sein
> ...



eingeschickt wurde der laptop schon, aber ohne erfolg, das der prozessor bis 100° max temp hat glaub ich gern, nur wird sich das mb ab einer gewissen temperatur halt abschalten was, hier find ich auch der fall ist. ich würds gern probiern den lüfter auf dauer laufen zu lassen, oder den grenzwert verstellen, wie i des mitn grenzwert  mach weis ich net und bei rivatuner kenn ich mich leider net wirklich aus als power user xD


----------



## Rayman (10. März 2011)

Also ich denke schon das das.so eingestellt ist.das.er.sich.erst um die 100 abschaltet 
Wie rivertuner funzt weiß ich leider auch nicht sollte aber ne Anleitung über google zu finden sein


----------



## ghostadmin (10. März 2011)

Edit: Vergiss was hier stand, tut mich sorry.


----------



## ashura hades (10. März 2011)

Hm... Gabs da nicht mal ein Problem mit Grafikeinheiten von Nvidia in der 8. bzw. der 9. Generation welche genau das beschriebene Problem auslösen könnte? Hab mit meiner Geforce M9 wohl gerade das selbe Problem...


----------



## Rayman (10. März 2011)

ashura hades schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... Gabs da nicht mal ein Problem mit Grafikeinheiten von Nvidia in der 8. bzw. der 9. Generation welche genau das beschriebene Problem auslösen könnte? Hab mit meiner Geforce M9 wohl gerade das selbe Problem...



Sag doch mainboard (für die die es nicht wissen die Grafikkarte ist auf dem mainboard verlötet)


----------



## ashura hades (10. März 2011)

Hmm... vereinzelt gibts die Grafikchips aber auch auf Wechselmodulen... mir fällt aber nicht mehr ein, wie die Schnittstelle heist.. Wurde von Nvidia enwickelt und ATI hat die dann irgedwann übernommen.

Zurück zum Thema, letztendlich würde ich hier nicht rumdocktern mit dem RivaTuner. Ein Lüfter auf 100% ist oft eine Qual für die Ohren. Wofür gibts denn Garantie und Gewährleistung?

RivaTuner ist recht einfach zu bedienen, aber viele Tools haben eben das Problem das die bei Laptops nicht alle Funktionen zur Verfügung stellen. So hat es z. B. lang gedauert bis die Orginal Treiber von Nvidia mehr Perfomance beim Spielen brachten als die ursprünglichen von Acer.


----------



## Rayman (11. März 2011)

ja aber separate karten gibs ja nur in der gehobenen klasse ala gtx460m usw. 

aber back to topic
vllt wird ja deine grafikkarte zu heiß und deswegen geht der laptop immer aus versuch die temp der grafikkarte mal auszulesen tools geibt es ja genug dafür
ich nehm immer den msi afterburner

das würde dir zwar im endeffekt nicht viel bringen weil du kaum was dagegen machen kannst aber so wissen wir immerhin von wo es den kommt

was noch ein ansatz wäre das dein pc vllt viren drauf hat und die den abschalten (bezweifel ich aber das es das ist) kannst ja mal testen kaspersky durchlaufen lassen gibs auf der homepage zum runterladen und kannst die testversion aktivieren oder wenn du eine reparatur cd hat wovon man linux booten kann kannst das mal testen wenn er da auch ausgeht kann man sicher sein das es kein virus ist aber versuch erstmal die temp der graka auszulesen


----------



## DrSin (11. März 2011)

Ähm die in dem Xi 2528 Verbauten Geforce 8600M ist auch schon ein MXM Modul, nur zur Info.

Hier das Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord-elveon (14. März 2011)

Naja wenn er den Laptop nur 10min laufen lassen kann dann wird er auch wohl keinen Virenscan machen können 

Verusch mal das Tool HWMonitor, das liest ziemlich viele Temperaturen aus. Vielleicht hilft das bei der Problemfindung weiter.

mfg


----------

